# Window casing - should I remove sheetrock first?



## SeanTX (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going to trim my interior windows with stained wood. The current trim consists of Painted Wood Stool and sheet rock side Jambs. Should I remove the sheet rock before installing my trim? Or, should I just use thinner pieces of wood like 1/4 inch plywood and rip to size? 

I've done this once before in a different house (removed the sheet rock) but it didn't turn out the way i wanted it to look.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally I would remove the sheet rock and install extension jambs on the windows. From the factory they are usually installed by pocket screws that are hidden once the window is installed. You may still be able to do it like that depending on what is in there for insulation.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The trim should go over the rock if for no other reason to prevent cold drafts in the winter. If the window jamb isn't wide enough I would add to it.


----------



## Texas Wax (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd remove the drywall, shim the new jamb (extensions) even reveals with windows, insulate for air infiltration issues


----------



## Texas Wax (Oct 24, 2014)

Black540i said:


> and install extension jambs on the windows. From the factory they are usually installed by pocket screws that are hidden once the window is installed.


Not typical here in Texas. Most windows are metal with drywall returns.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you going to trim the wall inside ? Like door casing ? Every time I do this, I remove sheet rock ... And painted window stool ... Make new stool to stain and install ... Cut sides and top using 3/4 stain grade ..round over the edge facing out for revel ... Install using shims to square up and correct bad walls ... Then install the stained case trim ... Leaving 1/4 revel on my inside trim .. 3/4 in wood should be same insulating factor than 1/2 in sheet rock and 1/4 wood ...


----------

